# Albinodrache wtf?



## Misaro (20. September 2008)

Durch welche Tat bekommt man den Albinodrachen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Botschafter XY"


----------



## staran (20. September 2008)

wenn du 75 mounts hast


----------



## Melih (20. September 2008)

Ziemlich kleine flügeln o.0.

den bekommt man durch ein achievment
wenn man 75 mounts zusammen hat


----------



## Baxx93 (20. September 2008)

im mom angeblich 75 mount haben..weis aber nich ob vllt au pets mitzählen
mfg Baxx


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

ich find den naja nicht so hübsch^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (20. September 2008)

wennde 75mounts hast und ahnquraji mounts werdn nit mitgezählt


----------



## Misaro (20. September 2008)

gibt es überhaupt 75 mounts? ^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (20. September 2008)

sollch aufzählen?^^


----------



## TheGui (20. September 2008)

Misaro schrieb:


> gibt es überhaupt 75 mounts? ^^


würde der typ sonst nen albinodrachen haben?

es zählen ja boden- und luftmounts, sowie die lvl 30 Mounts

dazu jede fabe einzeln... da kommen schon einige zusammen!


----------



## Lucky1991 (20. September 2008)

75 Mounts???


Hört sich bissl gar viel an... jetz dachte ich hab schon viel mit 9 Mounts aber 75? glaub ich nich unbedingt


----------



## Plakner (20. September 2008)

ööhm die da rechts oben im Bild...Täusch ich mich oder sitzt die auf ner riesen Motte? o_O


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (20. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> ööhm die da rechts oben im Bild...Täusch ich mich oder sitzt die auf ner riesen Motte? o_O


jo hattse sich wahrscheinlich aus ahnquraji gefarmt^^


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

nein sie täuschen sich nicht frau plakner


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> ööhm die da rechts oben im Bild...Täusch ich mich oder sitzt die auf ner riesen Motte? o_O



AQ-Viech. also ich komm net auf 75 mounts. zähl mal einer auf oO


----------



## Hell's Lord (20. September 2008)

@ Plakner, nope du irrst dich ned^^
AQ Mount


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. September 2008)

Da es den Drachen im Addon gibt zählen zu den 75 Mounts natürlich auch die Mounts aus dem Addon dazu. Das erleichtert das ganze ein wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalrogh (20. September 2008)

Aq Mounts gehen nur in Aq und sind doch keine flugmounts...

Das sieht aus wie ne Wespen/Liebellen Kreutzung


----------



## Aylan (20. September 2008)

naja bednekt es gibt JETZT schon die möglich keit alsally bzw hordler 74-77 mounts zu kommen.
aber bedenkt mit dem addon kommen noch die ganzen neuen mounts wie die bären oder normalen drachen das mammut und so wieter also da komme mehr als genug


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da es den Drachen im Addon gibt zählen zu den 75 Mounts natürlich auch die Mounts aus dem Addon dazu. Das erleichtert das ganze ein wenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Trotzdem sind 75 Mounts sowas von ne Menge, ich komm vielleicht max. auf 40 oO


----------



## Grivi (20. September 2008)

staran schrieb:


> wenn du 75 mounts hast



nein man braucht nur mehr 50 seit dem letzten patsch


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (20. September 2008)

winterspring teil
braufestkodo
6roboschreiter
6kodos
6tiger
6widder
6pferde
6elleks
6raptoren
6schreiter
baronmount
alar
den schrieter aus tdm
6bg mounts
6nether drachen
12flugmounts
6bären mounts in wotlk
3mamuts in wotlk
die 2 haala mounts
die andern 3 drachen später in wotlk
blizzcon bär


----------



## Werfloh (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> AQ-Viech. also ich komm net auf 75 mounts. zähl mal einer auf oO



Naja mit Wotlk kommen ja noch einige neue Mounts, also wird man die schon irgendwie zusammenkriegen können mit den Mammuts, Mopeds, etc.^^ Aber das Tierchen oben rechts sieht für mich eher wie ein Flugmount aus. Um genau zu sein wie ein Riesenglühwürmchen.

Edit: Du hast das wichtigste Mount vergessen: ANZU!!!(ftw^^)


----------



## chiaxoxo (20. September 2008)

aha aber als hordler kommst du nicht an allianz mounts und umgekehrt


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Grivi schrieb:


> nein man braucht nur mehr 50 seit dem letzten patsch



Und wie kann man sich soviele Mounts überhaupt kaufen? Wegen dem kack Albinodrachen da Unmengen an g verschwenden? Oder gibts da irgendetwas dass ich übersehe?

UND EDIT ERGÄNTZT: einfach mal 75 (jetzt 50) auf die Bank packen? das isses wert xD


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. September 2008)

Ich find das Mount schön, ist aber kein muss. ~_~


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Und wie kann man sich soviele Mounts überhaupt kaufen? Wegen dem kack Albinodrachen da Unmengen an g verschwenden? Oder gibts da irgendetwas dass ich übersehe?
> 
> UND EDIT ERGÄNTZT: einfach mal 75 (jetzt 50) auf die Bank packen? das isses wert xD



Ab dem Addon sind braucht man keinen Taschenplatz mehr für Mounts, das sind dann alles spells.


----------



## Plakner (20. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> nein sie täuschen sich nicht frau plakner



*Herr Plankner ;P


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Ab dem Addon sind braucht man keinen Taschenplatz mehr für Mounts, das sind dann alles spells.



Zauberbuch mit 20 Seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem Schwachsinn, wieso net wie immer ne Quest?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweeety (20. September 2008)

Dalrogh schrieb:


> Aq Mounts gehen nur in Aq und sind doch keine flugmounts...
> 
> Das sieht aus wie ne Wespen/Liebellen Kreutzung



Das ist die neue Luft Variante wenn man die AQ Eröffnungs Quest abgeschlossen hat und kommt per Post. gg


----------



## Altinarossa (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Und wie kann man sich soviele Mounts überhaupt kaufen? Wegen dem kack Albinodrachen da Unmengen an g verschwenden? Oder gibts da irgendetwas dass ich übersehe?
> 
> UND EDIT ERGÄNTZT: einfach mal 75 (jetzt 50) auf die Bank packen? das isses wert xD




mit 2.0.3 sind die mounts im zauberbuch net im gepäck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (20. September 2008)

Altinarossa schrieb:


> mit *3*.0.3 sind die mounts im zauberbuch net im gepäck
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/Fixed


----------



## Geibscher (20. September 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> /Fixed



Du hast nicht grad wirklich dein Avatar, nach SO einem effektiven Post geändert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schande über dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (20. September 2008)

Geibscher schrieb:


> Du hast nicht grad wirklich dein Avatar, nach SO einem effektiven Post geändert?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne hatte kein avatar und mein kumpel "Good Old" Homiphil aka Robbo alias Labino @ Ambossar meinte zu mir er macht sich ein neues avatar (Galileo mystery uuuh) und da musste ich halt mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## homiphil (20. September 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> ne hatte kein avatar und mein kumpel "Good Old" Homiphil aka Robbo alias Labino @ Ambossar meinte zu mir er macht sich ein neues avatar (Galileo mystery uuuh) und da musste ich halt mithalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du musst auch nich mein ganzen privatleben in buffed foren veröffentlichen...


----------



## Öbelix1 (20. September 2008)

homiphil schrieb:


> du musst auch nich mein ganzen privatleben in buffed foren veröffentlichen...



Wenn ich jetz sage wo du wohnst kennt eh niemand den cáf und jetz hören wir auf mit dem oftopic das kommt nich gut bei den mods^^


----------



## i2lurchi (20. September 2008)

> mit 3.0.*2 *sind die mounts im zauberbuch net im gepäck



/fixed...

das mit den mounts ist gar nicht so schwer zu bekommen^^ kostet haltn bisschen


----------



## Domiel (21. September 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> winterspring teil
> braufestkodo
> 6roboschreiter
> 6kodos
> ...


es gibt sogar sieben pferde ;-P


----------



## Chillers (21. September 2008)

Misaro schrieb:


> Durch welche Tat bekommt man den Albinodrachen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Schwachsinn und Taschen voll.

Aber mach´mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (21. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> *Herr Plankner ;P


Er/Sie/Es sagt zu jedem Frau.


----------



## Wizzbeast (21. September 2008)

und wenn ich dann 75 Mounts zusammen habe, kommt der albinodrache einfach angeflogen? Oder muss ich dafür nochne quest oder sowas machen?


----------



## Healguard (21. September 2008)

Wizzbeast schrieb:


> und wenn ich dann 75 Mounts zusammen habe, kommt der albinodrache einfach angeflogen? Oder muss ich dafür nochne quest oder sowas machen?


Dann leuchtet dein Char gelb und du bekommst Post.


----------



## Turty (21. September 2008)

Braucht man für den Albinodrachen eig. Epic Reiten? :>


----------



## Raminator (21. September 2008)

Misaro schrieb:


> Durch welche Tat bekommt man den Albinodrachen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dachte der sieht voll stylisch und cool aus.der ist einfach näää...lohnt sich nciht das ganze


----------



## Grinsedrache (21. September 2008)

Das Ding sieht aus wie eine Kreuzung zwischen Seemolch und Fledermaus.

Da erspar ich mir das Achievment lieber.


----------



## Focht (21. September 2008)

net nur die kosten sind mir selbst fuer so ein mount zu hoch....... sieht aber annembar aus.


----------



## Zerenox (21. September 2008)

so einen will ich.. aber kein geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

lawl, need.


----------



## SixtenF (21. September 2008)

Grivi schrieb:


> nein man braucht nur mehr 50 seit dem letzten patsch



dann isses ja kein problem mehr :-) hoffentlich kommt der patch bald


----------



## phexus (21. September 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> dann isses ja kein problem mehr :-) hoffentlich kommt der patch bald


Hallo X was treibt dich denn in der Nacht hierher? Geh lieber zocken. Hier wirste sonst noch geflamed.
von mir hihi


----------



## Jetrel (21. September 2008)

super dass man als taure ne menge mounts nicht kaufen kann -.-


----------



## phexus (21. September 2008)

Jetrel schrieb:


> super dass man als taure ne menge mounts nicht kaufen kann -.-




Ich dachte nicht, dass das nochmal vorkommt: ich muss jemandem Recht geben..


----------



## LegendaryDood (21. September 2008)

Leute, euer Problem ist das ihr zu kompliziert denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Achievement steht, das man 75 Mounts braucht...nicht das man 75 VERSCHIEDENE Mounts braucht.Is also für jede Rasse leicht zu schaffen wenn man genug Gold hat


----------



## Böngchen (21. September 2008)

Das oben rechts im Bild is Skarabäusfürstin Quanz (Nihilum), wahrscheinlich gibt der Titel Skarabäusfürst ein Achievment welches diese Libelle freischaltet. 

MfG


----------



## kraxxler (21. September 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> ööhm die da rechts oben im Bild...Täusch ich mich oder sitzt die auf ner riesen Motte? o_O



jo, die bekommt man jezt wenn man die eq tore geöffnet hat, isn 280 flugmount


----------



## Domino_O (21. September 2008)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Leute, euer Problem ist das ihr zu kompliziert denkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke nicht das Blizzard so dumm wäre...


----------



## LegendaryDood (21. September 2008)

Domino_O schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Blizzard so dumm wäre...



Ich denke sehr wohl das Blizzard so dumm wäre^^


----------



## Viorel (21. September 2008)

LegendaryDood schrieb:


> Ich denke sehr wohl das Blizzard so dumm wäre^^


/cheer!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potty93 (21. September 2008)

ich glaub auch net, das Blizzard so dumm wäre, aber als Taure kannste die anderen mounts nur net REITEN, kaufen kannste die sehr wohl. Und als Hordler kann man auch ohne Ally-mounts 50 mounts bekommen, ansonsten wäre das nicht als Archivement eingebaut...


----------



## Soupcasper (21. September 2008)

Das Mount wird wahrscheins ehh wieder jeder haben (Kaufbarer erfolg). Außerdem sieht der voll doof aus xD


----------



## youngceaser (21. September 2008)

vivastinkt6666 schrieb:


> winterspring teil
> braufestkodo
> 6roboschreiter
> 6kodos
> ...


1. kann die nicht ally wie horde bekommen und dann ahst einige vergessen die von der himmelswache dann gibts noch neben den halla mounts ne fraktion die tabulks verkauft sind auch en paar verschiedenene dann gibts noch nen braufest widder es reicht auf alle fälle dneke ich mal und mit der erweiterung bringts das sammeln auch was ausser nen vollen bankpaltz ich fidns nice und reggt wieder zum ruf farmen an


----------



## youngceaser (21. September 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> Das Mount wird wahrscheins ehh wieder jeder haben (Kaufbarer erfolg). Außerdem sieht der voll doof aus xD


kaufbar schön dann farm mal zigtausen gold weil 1 normales mount ist ja noch billig aber wenns an die epicmpounts geht 100g pro stück da biste schnell mal pleite und flugmounts 200g also da farmt man viel oder hat schon viel gefarmt oder hat fleißige farmer im keller


----------

